

Free Computer Science Courses - pkrumins
http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2009/09/free-computer-science-courses.html

======
sefner
Great list. I didn't see any of the courses in Stanford's Enginnering
Everywhere package mentioned, <http://see.stanford.edu/see/courses.aspx>. I
found Programming Paradigms to be a fantastic overview especially the parallel
programming and functional programming overviews.

~~~
pkrumins
This is something like the 10th post about the CS lectures. Look at the right
sidebar for all the others. I remember posting see.stanford.edu lectures a
while ago.

~~~
sefner
Ahh ok, thanks for that. It's amazing what's out there for free these days.

~~~
pkrumins
Yep. You can be your own university nowdays.

------
shrikant
This is nice. Though I think <http://www.openculture.com/> is more
comprehensive and Dan Colman's been doing this for quite a while now, with no
signs of stopping :-)

------
r11t
<http://www.reddit.com/r/csbooks/> is a useful subreddit for tons of free
Computer Science ebooks.

------
caffeine
Some really nice quantum computation notes:
<http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~ae/papers/qc.pdf>

------
known
Better than <http://personalmba.com/recommended-business-books/>

------
rajeshamara
Thanks a Lot. This is really good. Especially I was looking some thing in
datamining

------
Concours
Great ressource

------
sree_nair
Thanks a lot. Looks quite interesting.

